# Gift for Geeks more expensive second-class



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all. I was just on Gift for Geeks ordering a replacement for my Grey Knights codex that I accidentally spilled some coke on suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide::suicide and I figured that since I'm not too fussed about how soon it gets here, I'll grab it second-class. It came to £16.80 and so out of curiousity I decided to see how much it would cost first class, just to see how close to the GW store price it worked out at.

Surprisingly it came to £16.40, which makes no sense whatsoever as far as I can see, as first class post, is as you'd imagine, a little more expensive. So if you've been tempted to save money on your Gift for Geeks orders by going second-class, don't. It costs more suicide::suicide::suicide.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't order from GfG anyway, so yeah - I've never been tempted. . 

Although that does seem rather stupid.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe it is due to them using Parcel Force or Royal Mail depending on which speed you choose: as Royal Mail use size as well as weight to determine costs a single light item often has a different price depending on its dimensions.


----------

